# Skit Slunga's new ones



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, this week the apprenticeship school where I work opens, and thus ends my "summer of the slingshot". Won't be posting as much from now on -- at least new slingshots anyway.
But it's been a great weekend so far. Not only have I been having a blast shooting my new "Boston Blacky," which shoots like a dream, but Skit Slunga, who is having severe problems with his shoulders (it's both shoulders, now), has sent me his two latest slingshots and asked me to shoot them for him and post a little something here. So here goes.

The first one, we have seen before. It's his "Blacktail" from Hogan's Casting. I banded it up with some Black TheraBand that he gave me a while back. and really enjoyed shooting it.
Here it is with its first victim:









And here it is alone. A vry nice looking slingshot.









It's a small slingshot, but the weight and solidity of the metal makes it shoot like a bigboy. Set up like this, it's a smooooth shooter.









As I did yesterday with "Boston Blacky," I set up a target at 10 yards and shot 10 rounds of 3/8 steel at it. Did better with this one than with mine! Definitely a more accurate frame for me.









And here they are together









The other one that Skit got was a custom made chinese slingshot from Danny. I named it the beast, because that's what it is. It was too big for my hands -- and I have famously big ones. Skit must be built like a gorilla!







Anyway here is a picture. I think it's a nice looking piece.

















Because of the size, I just couldn't seem to hold it squarely out in front of me, I was always canting it a little one way or the other.
It is a nice slingshot, though. Here's a picture of it with two of its more diminutive cousins:









Well there you have it. Also Skit has asked me to pass them around. Who wants to try them next?


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

17 views...no takers? Good Lawdy whats this slingshot world comin to?









ps Bill ...I am but a wee lad







If you spread your mitt and choke up on the lillepution grip w/ thumb and forefinger right up on the ears...even a wee lad can hold that catty square


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

What a beautiful casting!


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL IM A CHICKEN
I WOULD LOVE TO SHOOT THEM
BUT IM SCARED I WOULD FALL IN LOVE AN RUN AWAY
FROM HOME


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The black beauty is very nice!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job stretching the laccy for a brother in a bind, DH. That's good of you. And I like the black one a lot. Looks like a good shooter and the metal should give extra heft. In a last-ditch effort it could also be used as an effective striking weapon.

Skit, I'm sorry to hear you've got afflictions. I hope your health improves soon. I don't know if I would be happy if I couldn't shoot anymore.

So ends the Summer of the Slingshot.....sorry to see it go but I enjoyed your posting Bill. I have made note of your body of work (which is well capable of standing on its own) and am impressed with several of your more courageous designs. My favorite of all is Boston Blackie. It's been good watching your ascent to being a somebody in Slingshot World based on your efforts and the fact that people are trading/sending you stuff and asking your opinion should bear this out.

I'm stuck on the boat for another week and a half.....at least I have a job. I'm just ready to crew change, return to the Ozarks, spend some time with my wife/children, scream at my dog, catch some fish (new techniques to try), and of course stretch some elastic! It's rough going a month at a time without being able to shoot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words, Jmp. I will still be posting a new catty now and again, just not so many. I still have a lot of time to devote to my hobbies during the school year, compared to most. In fact I have a bunch of naturals hanging in the basement from last winter to carve up this winter. Nothing great, though. 
Jeez, you can't shoot at all when you're out to sea, huh? I remember you saying they consider slingshots weapons on some boats and won't let you bring them aboard, guess I forgot. Boy that must be tough for a great shooter and woodsman like yourself. Well, we have to find work where we can get it. 
I am working on getting that gypsy-rig technique down. Next one I post will be one. 
cheers,
Bill


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rick, I hope you feel better Bud. I wasn't aware of the shoulder problems. You have company. For over three years now I've had a bad case of frozen shoulder which eventually turned itself into Nerve impingement. I shake at certain points when raising my left arm. It was diagnosed now as Bone spurs in the joint. Who knows what they'll say next? Does any Doctor know something rather then "practicing"? Anyway,hope you get better. Would love to see you and your slingshots at the tournament next spring in PA. BTW, Hey Bill , I'm back at school too Bud! Flatband


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

If no one else minds, I'd like to give them a try.

details?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I pm'd Jephroux, trying to goad him out of his fear (above). If he doesn't reply today, I will send them to you. Just pm me your address.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

WAW! i like it!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice cattys, nice offer.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

I had the privilege of being able to sample these 2 awesome slingshots over the past couple of weeks and I enjoyed shooting both.

the first day I showed them off to the co workers and they were blown away by the quality and heft, they had always thought of slingshots as childhood toys and these were the first custom slings they had seen.

I'm still working on trying to get them to start shooting, I made an assortment of naturals and bentwire frames and put some tubes and office bandsets, I've given away about 10 already! slowly but surely they are coming around.

I shot the dangkung beast till the tubes I put on broke at the pouch, I keep wondering how the heck they bend that thick steel and get such a high polish on it. It felt a little bit on the wide side for me, but the rubber insulation makes for a comfortable and secure grip.

The blacktail is a marvel, its an aluminum core coated with a thick shiny plastic coating. the shape of it begs you to grip it like a crab pincher and its very compact in your hand. My first reaction was "wow these forks are short and close together" at first I only shot it a couple of times using 5/8 marbles and curses, I hit the left fork tip. Left a tiny ding on the inside edge. I felt so bad that I took the bands off and put it away, DH and Skit reassured me that it was fine and not to worry, have fun with it, so I did. I did make some adjustments to my shooting style though.. 1) used smaller ammo 1/4" 2) moved my thumb from the side to the rear of the fork , which allowed for a more of a "flip" on follow through.

Well, no more fork hits and found that I was fairly accurate with it, just changing my grip allowed a more fluid motion while drawing and release then flip.

Any one else want to give these a try?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I would love to try them!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

BTW: I had the same problem with butterfly-shooting. But i experimented alot and now i never hit the fork!


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I would love to try them!


Hello Frodo,

send me a PM with your address please.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I like the beast, I have large hands and love wide forks! Maybe I will ask Danny to make me something similar?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would love to try them as well .I never had a dankung before but I am allways thinking about buying one ,but not sure if it would suit my taste.If Frodo finished with it maybe I can be the next one ?
Cheers..


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

brooklyn00003 said:


> I would love to try them as well .I never had a dankung before but I am allways thinking about buying one ,but not sure if it would suit my taste.If Frodo finished with it maybe I can be the next one ?
> Cheers..


Yes, i will pm you in 12 years


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

The blacktail looks like Batman himself carried it on his utility belt. Looks like a beaut. Also, I've never shot Chinese tubular bands before, so I'm sure Danny's would be a real eye opener.

Add me to the waiting list ... it would be an honor to play with them for a few days, and then pass them on to the next appreciative soul somewhere in the world, for them to do the same and pass them on in turn.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I would love to try them as well .I never had a dankung before but I am allways thinking about buying one ,but not sure if it would suit my taste.If Frodo finished with it maybe I can be the next one ?
> Cheers..


Yes, i will pm you in 12 years















[/quote]








Hey , I am still young


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Wow! with these beauties because they always want to throw, throw and throw.

I really like the first.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I would love to try them!


Frodo,

I mailed the Slingshots today. check your pm for tracking numbers.


----------

